# DFW TRAINing ride V3- May 9th, 2009



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Today was the third annual DFW TRAINing ride..

The Dallas area riders boarded the train to Fort Worth and we all rode from Fort Worth to Dallas..

The weather this year kept many people away but it sure didn't stop us from having a great time....It was rainy and cool and the start but it cleared up nicely toward the end...RBR peeps in attendence were innergel, pedalruns and yours truely...

Here are some pics.....Notice the steel bikes...not a carbon bit to be found anywhere


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

and more pics


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

and more


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

and finally...

Major kudos to Dave Cheakas from Southwest frameworks(that's him with the ponytail in the first pic) who provided a rest stop at his shop....David provided t-shirt for us and had a nice spread of food and drinks.... as usual, we all drooled over his current projects and lug collection in his workshop......innergel, pedalruns and I all have had David either build or paint frame for us so it's always a fun visit.. David and his girlfriend even hopped on their bikes and rode with us for a while


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

one final pic... at one of the rest stops, 6'4" innergel and 5'7" Dave switched bikes......Here is a pic of him riding mine


----------



## Kolossal (Feb 12, 2007)

What is this, the Annual Awesome Steel Bikes You Wish Was Yours Ride?


----------



## JeffN (Sep 19, 2006)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing. I was in FW today for TCUs graduation, and I thought the weather was PERFECT today for your ride. I hope to make it next time. Innergel - the Merckx looks fantastic. It looks like most people went geared this time?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

we missed you Jeff....We had a headwind most of the ride but it wasn't bad at all...great day to be on a bike


----------



## David Cheakas (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey Dave,

By the time you got to the workshop it was perfect riding weather. We were happy to provide a rest stop. As I said, if you want to have a rain-date make-up ride, we can do it again. Just let me know. I'll post up my pictures when I get out of lazy-mode. 

David


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

*Awesome ride today!*

Thanks for the great rest stop David!! And thanks Dave and Jason for the route across town.. lots fo fun. 

Here are some of the photos and a map of route.. and note the pic of Dave coasting on Jason's 60cm bike... (Dave sorry it didn't come out better)


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

hey that phone takes great pics...


----------



## Rocket Pop (Dec 13, 2008)

Looks like a blast.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

pedalruns said:


> Thanks for the great rest stop David!! And thanks Dave and Jason for the route across town.. lots fo fun.
> 
> Here are some of the photos and a map of route.. and note the pic of Dave coasting on Jason's 60cm bike... (Dave sorry it didn't come out better)


Holy shimoly!  

Struck down by bike lust once again!!! :cryin:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

This lady wasn't part of our ride but she was rockin' on her 3 wheeler...

I hope I'm still riding when I'm her age


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

No trama...

No wet concrete crashes...

Nice ride!

Still a headwind, where's all the fixies?

Flyn G


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

*great post*

Thanks Dave,
Nice pictures, great post


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I had a great time on Saturday. We were all fearing rain but we got nary a drop on any of us. The sun even poked it's head out for the last hour or so. As usual, it was an awesome day. With the smaller turnout, we sort of tossed the route sheets out the window and played it by ear. We got to see lots of interesting parts of Dallas-Ft Worth. We also got some weird looks and catcalls around the Bachman Lake area. 

By the middle of the ride, all we could seem to talk about was food. Rolling by some awesome burger joints and Mexican food hole in the walls around lunch time didn't help out much. I had bacon cheeseburgers on my mind. Dave wanted "something smothered in ranchero sauce." :thumbsup: Luckily Steven (the non-RBR'er of the bunch) brought some homemade sourdough and peanut butter rolls. That saved me for sure. 

I didn't take too many pics this time. Dave and pedalruns had it covered pretty well. And I just had my phone. But I managed to get a few good shots too add.

I totally forgot about that lady on the three wheeler. Awesome! And watching Dave ride my MXL was pure comedy gold. He could barely touch the ground standing over the top tube. He had to stand on his toes.  And his JPWeigel rides very nice.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

A couple more points:

1. You could do a LOT worse than having Dave Cheakas build and/or paint you a bike. That little tasty pic of the lug posted above was just the tip of the iceberg. The whole frame was stunning, and, IIRC, it's for sale. Not to mention the other stuff hanging around we didn't get pics of. And the rest stop amenities were perfect. HUGE thanks to Dave and Joanna(?) for their hospitality. Ask Dave about Sherman the Monkey and all the goats. 

2. I had a giant order of beef fajitas for dinner. Smothered in ranchero sauce. 

3. My ass looks huge in those pics. :cryin: Something must be wrong with Hickey's camera. 

4. Best ride of the year.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Looks like a fun time.


----------



## stevendyk (May 11, 2009)

*Some additional photos from the newbie*








This was my first DFW TRAINing ride - it was great! The weather was perfect, the group was small enough that we could stop when and where we wanted, and we were able to try out some alternative routes. 








I was definitely the slow one in this group. No SAG wagon, but everyone was gracious and encouraging. We all made it in good time, with no injuries, no breakdowns - just a fun ride!
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/lB5Th5A-vjc2Am24VLYUBA?feat=directlink


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

innergel said:


> A couple more points:
> 
> 1. You could do a LOT worse than having Dave Cheakas build and/or paint you a bike. That little tasty pic of the lug posted above was just the tip of the iceberg. The whole frame was stunning, and, IIRC, it's for sale. Not to mention the other stuff hanging around we didn't get pics of. And the rest stop amenities were perfect. HUGE thanks to Dave and Joanna(?) for their hospitality. Ask Dave about Sherman the Monkey and all the goats.
> 
> .


That was alot of fun going to Dave Cheakas for sure......Here's a couple more of that frame.... just a beautiful frame....


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

stevendyk said:


> This was my first DFW TRAINing ride - it was great! The weather was perfect, the group was small enough that we could stop when and where we wanted, and we were able to try out some alternative routes.
> 
> I was definitely the slow one in this group. No SAG wagon, but everyone was gracious and encouraging. We all made it in good time, with no injuries, no breakdowns - just a fun ride!


Hey Steven welcome to the forum... that was a blast on Saturday and it was nice to meet you and thank you for the wonderful sourdough sandwich! 

.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

Dang, I totally missed it! I would have been up for that again. Instead I spent all day on yard work. Glad y'all had fun and I will keep my eye out for next year -- assuming, of course, that my aluminum frame is welcome amongst those steel beauties...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

pedalruns said:


> Hey Steven welcome to the forum... that was a blast on Saturday and it was nice to meet you and thank you for the wonderful sourdough sandwich!
> 
> .



+1...Welcome to RBR.......and thanks to the sandwich and also thanks for not saying anything while we let pedalruns do most of the ride with the remains of the sandwich smeared on her face


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> +1...Welcome to RBR.......and thanks to the sandwich and also thanks for not saying anything while we let pedalruns do most of the ride with the remains of the sandwich smeared on her face


LOL...... yeah you can't take me anywhere! And thanks to Dave Cheakas for finally pointing this out!!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

nonsleepingjon said:


> Dang, I totally missed it! I would have been up for that again. Instead I spent all day on yard work. Glad y'all had fun and I will keep my eye out for next year -- assuming, of course, that my aluminum frame is welcome amongst those steel beauties...


Ahem. I sent you a PM on Friday. You could have done your yard work on Sunday like I did.


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

Once again I miss this awesome ride being stuck behind a computer screen at work. What's with the pic in front of the "After Midnight Club?" Looks like a place you're likely to get stabbed!


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Alx said:


> What's with the pic in front of the "After Midnight Club?" Looks like a place you're likely to get stabbed!


no.... just a typical stop between Ft. Worth in Dallas....


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

look at that horse's arse!
not a bad statue, either.


----------

